# when will my labial tear feel better???



## mtnlisa (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm 10 weeks pp and still have a really raw spot and now it seems to be growing skin tags--but not healed over skin. I had a 2nd degree tear and a perineal tear, both were stitched. one wee pp I could see the gap in my external labia and it was killing me. 6wks appt with the midwife she said it looked good/normal and sometimes tears take al ong time to heal. Should I go back and have her look at it again? The "skin" is raw and bloody-looking, though I only get a tiny bit of bloodiness when I wipe (which is still only patting, too painful to actually wipe, sorry for the TMI). The raw spot doesn't seem to be getting smaller and I feel sad about it all--not interested in being intimate and just kinda missing my old vagina!


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

I am sorry, momma! Labial tears are awful- physically and emotionally. I would definately have it checked again; it sounds like you may be developing granulation tissue. If your MW dismisses it, get a second opinion. Tears that heal improperly can be very difficult to correct. Sorry this is short, NAK. Best wishes and a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a very deep labial tear with DS's birth, it was clear down into my urethra. I was left with a permanently torn labia that didn't heal up very pretty. It was about 5 months before it wasn't raw any longer but I also want to say that the OB did a horrific job of suturing. The only useful suggestion I got was to use Neosporin both for the antibiotic and the healing stimulation of rubbing it on (think how massage eases sore muscles). I still have some weird tingly phantom pains now and then (it's been nearly 2 years), I think from the nerves being so damaged but it's not anywhere near bad enough to even justify having it checked out. I also had a minor labial tear with DD's birth 6 months ago that got a single stitch that healed up pretty quickly and I didn't even realize where exactly it was until my perineum healed up enough to investigate for new scar tissue (about 3 months PP). It feels fine now, just a little ridge of scar tissue and no weird sensations like the first scar.

Your vagina will probably never look/feel exactly like it did before the tear. It can be really hard to learn to love the new look again. Exploring body image issues and acceptance of them helped me a lot. Labial tears are really difficult to heal from, take it easy on your body. I do agree with chewynotcrunchy though, those skin tags would have me concerned enough to get a second opinion.


----------



## mtnlisa (Dec 2, 2009)

update--I visited the midwife practice where I had all of my prenatal care (& tried for many, many hours to have my baby). She recommended that I return to the OB who delivered and then stitched me, as he has been doing this for 40+ years. She (MW) thinks I might need to be cut and resewn. I asked if this happens a lot and she said she's seen it 2 or 3 times. I'm giving myself a few more days to see if it gets any better....


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

Lots of healing thoughts coming your way! Keep us posted.


----------

